# Tabelle kleiner machen



## Funball (7. August 2005)

Moin Moin

Ich bin ein blutiger Anfänger in html und hab mal eine Frage.
Ich habe ein Seiden Design gemacht und das ganze in Image Ready gesliced.
Ein Kollege von mir hat alerdings gesagt das die Tabelle die von Image Ready angelegt ist mehr oder weniger unbrauchbar ist.Ich möchte gern in meine Seite bzw. Design ein CMS ein fügen was dann das nächste Prob wird .
Nun würde ich gern wissen wie man die Tabelle die Image Ready erstellt hat zusammen fassen kann oder zumindest kleiner machen kann.

So sieht das ganze im Moment aus

<table id="Tabelle_01" width="1024" height="769" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
<tr>
<td rowspan="7">
<img src="Bilder/index_01.jpg" width="182" height="768" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="14">
<img src="Bilder/index_02.jpg" width="648" height="175" alt=""></td>
<td rowspan="7">
<img src="Bilder/index_03.jpg" width="194" height="768" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="14">
<img src="Bilder/index_04.jpg" width="648" height="117" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_05.jpg" width="26" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="Bilder/index_06.jpg" width="191" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_07.jpg" width="12" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="Bilder/index_08.jpg" width="191" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_09.jpg" width="11" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="Bilder/index_10.jpg" width="190" height="113" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="2">
<img src="Bilder/index_11.jpg" width="27" height="113" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_12.jpg" width="26" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_13.jpg" width="85" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_14.jpg" width="86" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="Bilder/index_15.jpg" width="85" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_16.jpg" width="85" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="3">
<img src="Bilder/index_17.jpg" width="85" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_18.jpg" width="84" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td colspan="2">
<img src="Bilder/index_19.jpg" width="90" height="45" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/index_20.jpg" width="22" height="45" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="14">
<img src="Bilder/index_21.jpg" width="648" height="2" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="14">
<img src="Bilder/index_22.jpg" width="648" height="244" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td colspan="14">
<img src="Bilder/index_23.jpg" width="648" height="72" alt=""></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="182" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="26" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="85" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="86" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="20" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="12" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="53" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="85" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="53" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="11" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="21" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="84" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="85" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="5" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="22" height="1" alt=""></td>
<td>
<img src="Bilder/Abstandhalter.gif" width="194" height="1" alt=""></td>
</tr>
</table>


Danke wenn ihr mir einen Tip geben könntet .


----------



## Maik (7. August 2005)

Kenne mich mit _Image Ready_ und dem _Slicen_ von Seiten-Layouts im Detail nicht aus, da ich es selber nicht anwende, aber wenn du mit Vereinfachung bzw. Verkleinerung der Tabelle das Verschlanken des Seiten-Quelltextes meinst, dann wirst du das _Image Ready_ -generierte Tabellen-Konstrukt restrukurieren und die Grafikfragmente neu zusammensetzen müssen.


----------

